# David Ellefson's been a naughty boy



## Dooky (May 10, 2021)

https://www.loudersound.com/news/megadeths-david-ellefson-denies-online-grooming-accusations

Bit disappointing as I've always thought Ellefson was a cool guy. I mostly feel sorry for his family. Must be terribly stressful for them. 
Seems that initially a lot of it has been blown way out of portion - unless something else comes to light.


----------



## chipchappy (May 10, 2021)

man whatever, who cares. this is like People magazine/tabloid shit


----------



## Wuuthrad (May 10, 2021)

Dooky said:


> https://www.loudersound.com/news/megadeths-david-ellefson-denies-online-grooming-accusations
> 
> Bit disappointing as I've always thought Ellefson was a cool guy. I mostly feel sorry for his family. Must be terribly stressful for them.
> Seems that initially a lot of it has been blown way out of portion - unless something else comes to light.



Are you joking? Its a consensual adult thing what are you on about? WGAF!


----------



## kamello (May 10, 2021)

chipchappy said:


> man whatever, who cares. this is like People magazine/tabloid shit



dude wtf


----------



## Dooky (May 10, 2021)

Wuuthrad said:


> Are you joking? Its a consensual adult thing what are you on about? WGAF!


I agree with you!
But the issue still remains that he is a pastor, married, has 2 adult children and has just recently been caught fapping on the internet with a young lady.


----------



## NoodleFace (May 10, 2021)

Better drag his name through the mud for doing what seems to be perfectly legal activities.


----------



## Dayn (May 10, 2021)

"Consenting adults engage in adult activity". Man the klaxons everyone, sexual activity has been discovered in human beings! What a non-story.


----------



## nickgray (May 10, 2021)

Well, he is a rockstar and a pastor, you can't be that surprised 

Still creepy af though, being legal doesn't make him any less of a creep. And what a complete dumbass - a well known public figure wanking on camera? No way that could ever backfire. I pity all who have seen this vid  The thought alone that there's a video of Ellefson having a go at it is traumatizing enough.
_
Possibly I've seen too much,
Hangar 18, I know too much... _


----------



## c7spheres (May 11, 2021)

So where does Vic fit into all this? jk. 

- I bet Dave's got quite the slap style going on being a bass player . Oh wait, he uses a pick


----------



## Wuuthrad (May 11, 2021)

Dooky said:


> caught fapping on the internet with a young lady.



“caught?” lol....


----------



## mastapimp (May 11, 2021)

Waiting for Mustaine to make a statement where he refers to Ellefson's penis as "Junior's Junior"


----------



## H I G H W I N D (May 11, 2021)

Fucking yikes, that was stupid.


----------



## Flappydoodle (May 11, 2021)

Man jerks off to hot younger female. What a shocker!!



> The woman, posting as ‘edaphosauruses’ on Instagram, added: “Yes, those video calls did happen, but I was the one to initiate it and never was I underage, I was always a consenting adult. Nothing inappropriate ever happened before that. It was all consensual, I’m not a victim and I have not been groomed in the slightest as I was the one to initiate it.”



So basically, this is an issue for Dave and his wife. End of subject.


----------



## wakjob (May 11, 2021)

The fact that he can still get it up at his age is the most impressive part of the story.


----------



## Rev2010 (May 11, 2021)

Dooky said:


> But the issue still remains that he is a pastor, married, has 2 adult children and has just recently been caught fapping on the internet with a young lady



And speaking of religion don't they say, "Let he without sin cast the first stone"? It's his life, his business, and his problem if he's cheating on his wife.


----------



## USMarine75 (May 11, 2021)

Kirsten Gillibrand is already calling for him to resign from Megadeth.


----------



## Demiurge (May 11, 2021)

"I'm a married public figure who is going to engage in lewd exchanges with a young filly in an easily-discoverable format. What's the worst that go wrong?"


----------



## wankerness (May 11, 2021)

Wuuthrad said:


> Are you joking? Its a consensual adult thing what are you on about? WGAF!



A lot of people like to say it's "grooming" if the woman is a lot younger than the man even if she's firmly over 18 when they first interact. Kind of dilutes the meaning of the word if the guy's not doing anything illegal or starting on them when they're kids. That's clearly how they're spinning this to work up outrage.


----------



## Nag (May 11, 2021)

He has committed no crime. Enough said.

What he's done is immoral and irresponsible towards his family, but that's it. The whole matter should have stayed private, because that's what it is. I could see him stepping down from his occupation for moral reasons, which I think would be fair. How his family wants to deal with this is up to them, and them alone. The press or the internet shouldn't have any say in it.


----------



## wankerness (May 11, 2021)

If she was like, a former member of his church youth group I'd get the outrage. As is, at best, it's a case of "lol Christian hypocrites."


----------



## ArtDecade (May 11, 2021)

MegaBoner


----------



## diagrammatiks (May 11, 2021)

Sometimes people just gotta beat it. 
Porn is real people too.


----------



## BenjaminW (May 11, 2021)

ArtDecade said:


> MegaBoner


Wood Sells…But Who’s Buying?


----------



## Wc707 (May 11, 2021)

BenjaminW said:


> Wood Sells…But Who’s Buying?


So Far, Such Wood...So What!


----------



## mastapimp (May 11, 2021)

Fapping is My Business...and Business is Good


----------



## BenjaminW (May 11, 2021)

Wc707 said:


> So Far, Such Wood...So What!


Holy Wood, The Punishment Due.


----------



## spudmunkey (May 11, 2021)

At least it's not _Youth in Asia._


----------



## Wc707 (May 11, 2021)

spudmunkey said:


> At least it's not _Youth in Asia._


Cockdown to Extinction


----------



## Wc707 (May 11, 2021)

BenjaminW said:


> Holy Wood, The Punishment Due.


Dicktip Writings


----------



## nightflameauto (May 11, 2021)

The young lady in question swears up and down she initiated the exchange, so the grooming accusations really ring hollow here. All this really is is yet another example of two legal adults engaging in a little mutually beneficial data exchange (thank you Leisure Suit Larry) and the dude being raked over the coals for it while the girl gets painted as a victim regardless of what the actual story is.

Ellefson is sorta stupid for doing what he did, and we can argue creepiness levels if we want because of societal age judgements, but the whole situation seems like a private matter for him and his wife to figure out. Anything beyond that can only be pieced together by the stories the people involved tell. And since Ellefson and the girl in question seem to agree what the story is, maybe everybody else could STFU and mind their own business.


----------



## Rev2010 (May 11, 2021)

Rust in Penis.


----------



## sleewell (May 11, 2021)

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## nickgray (May 11, 2021)




----------



## oldbulllee (May 11, 2021)

i can't believe this is a topic. positive prejudice, i somehow didn't expect this kind of thing to be a matter of interest in a "metal" "community".
maybe i didn't understand, since english is not my native language. would someone explain what "grooming" is supposed to mean in this context ?


----------



## BenjaminW (May 11, 2021)

Wc707 said:


> Dicktip Writings


Tornado of Boners


----------



## wankerness (May 11, 2021)

oldbulllee said:


> i can't believe this is a topic. positive prejudice, i somehow didn't expect this kind of thing to be a matter of interest in a "metal" "community".
> maybe i didn't understand, since english is not my native language. would someone explain what "grooming" is supposed to mean in this context ?



"Grooming" is a term used for how pedophiles warm kids up for their advances, basically. Giving them tons of gifts, making the target feel like they need the abuser, slowly undermining their connections to their family, etc. According to the dictionary, "the action by a pedophile of preparing a child for a meeting, especially via an internet chat room, with the intention of committing a sexual offense."


----------



## Wc707 (May 11, 2021)

BenjaminW said:


> Tornado of Boners


Dong Patrol


----------



## John (May 11, 2021)




----------



## mastapimp (May 11, 2021)

Endcame


----------



## BenjaminW (May 11, 2021)

Wc707 said:


> Dong Patrol


This Day We Fuck!


----------



## Wc707 (May 11, 2021)

BenjaminW said:


> This Day We Fuck!


Public Enemy No. Cum


----------



## nickgray (May 11, 2021)

Wanking Was the Cure


----------



## BenjaminW (May 11, 2021)

Wc707 said:


> Public Enemy No. Cum


Sweating Balls


----------



## Metalman X (May 11, 2021)

Fap Of Consequences


----------



## SpaceDock (May 11, 2021)

I don’t get this shit. If you can’t have fun with ladies as a rock star, wtf is the point? I am tired of the overly woke BS trying to think that dudes are going to start acting like ladies, it’s never going to happen. I recently read about that Marilyn Manson stuff and it’s like who lets their teenage daughter go out with Marilyn fuckin Manson? These people are morons. If you don’t think Manson isnt taking a shit on your daughters tits the first opportunity he gets, you’re stupid. If you don’t think the drug dealer isn’t going to poke you the second you pass out, your a dipshit Demi Lovato. If you don’t think Dave Ellefson won’t flop it out for any pretty lady who says they like Megadeth, then just give up on life. Get real, dudes think with the little head and will do almost anything for even the most questionable of sexual encounters. 

Symphony of Marital Destruction


----------



## aesthyrian (May 11, 2021)

Oh boy, this thread is going places now. Lemme grab my popcorn.


----------



## John (May 11, 2021)

It sucks to be him, now his marriage is hanging on by the skin o' his beef.


----------



## Big_taco (May 11, 2021)

SpaceDock said:


> I don’t get this shit. If you can’t have fun with ladies as a rock star, wtf is the point? I am tired of the overly woke BS trying to think that dudes are going to start acting like ladies, it’s never going to happen. I recently read about that Marilyn Manson stuff and it’s like who lets their teenage daughter go out with Marilyn fuckin Manson? These people are morons. If you don’t think Manson isnt taking a shit on your daughters tits the first opportunity he gets, you’re stupid. If you don’t think the drug dealer isn’t going to poke you the second you pass out, your a dipshit Demi Lovato. If you don’t think Dave Ellefson won’t flop it out for any pretty lady who says they like Megadeth, then just give up on life. Get real, dudes think with the little head and will do almost anything for even the most questionable of sexual encounters.
> 
> Symphony of Marital Destruction





Yikes


----------



## Wuuthrad (May 11, 2021)

So what if some dude in Megadeath’s in an “oh-pun” relationship!?

Too bad for him I guess- Looks like its become some sort of Hole-e-War!


----------



## BenjaminW (May 11, 2021)

Countdown to Ejaculation


----------



## Flappydoodle (May 11, 2021)

Nag said:


> He has committed no crime. Enough said.
> 
> What he's done is immoral and irresponsible towards his family, but that's it. The whole matter should have stayed private, because that's what it is. I could see him stepping down from his occupation for moral reasons, which I think would be fair. How his family wants to deal with this is up to them, and them alone. The press or the internet shouldn't have any say in it.



Hopefully by "occupation" you mean his role as a pastor

Because I don't see any conflict between being a rock star and chasing some girl who is apparently more than happy to give it



SpaceDock said:


> I don’t get this shit. If you can’t have fun with ladies as a rock star, wtf is the point? I am tired of the overly woke BS trying to think that dudes are going to start acting like ladies, it’s never going to happen. I recently read about that Marilyn Manson stuff and it’s like who lets their teenage daughter go out with Marilyn fuckin Manson? These people are morons. If you don’t think Manson isnt taking a shit on your daughters tits the first opportunity he gets, you’re stupid. If you don’t think the drug dealer isn’t going to poke you the second you pass out, your a dipshit Demi Lovato. If you don’t think Dave Ellefson won’t flop it out for any pretty lady who says they like Megadeth, then just give up on life. Get real, dudes think with the little head and will do almost anything for even the most questionable of sexual encounters.
> 
> Symphony of Marital Destruction



Half agree with you. Rock star likes hot younger girls. What a shocker.

As long as he wasn't diddling kids or something, then how does any of this matter?

His wife will probably be furious. But I can't see why that should have any impact on him being in a metal band, playing Jackson basses or anything else.


----------



## Wuuthrad (May 11, 2021)

#shetoo!

she showed the video to her friend!

I mean if you were wankin with this guy?

who wouldnt?


----------



## Wuuthrad (May 11, 2021)

Wait don’t you guys play guitar to get girls? Why else would you play guitar? Maybe times really are changing!


----------



## spudmunkey (May 12, 2021)

Wuuthrad said:


> Wait don’t you guys play guitar to get girls? Why else would you play guitar? Maybe times really are changing!



I can't speak for anyone else, but I had way way too much money. Problem: solved.


----------



## Dooky (May 12, 2021)

Well, I'm still disappointed that Ellefson got caught flopping his old fella out for a lady over the internet. That's great that you people don't care if members (hehe "members") from you're favourite bands get caught in highly embarrassing situations that, to my way of thinking, aren't very "metal". But I do!


----------



## Dooky (May 12, 2021)

Also, for the people getting on their high horses and saying it's: "It'S nOnE oF oUr BuSiNeSs. It'S a MaTtEr FoR hIm AnD hIs Wife". No it's not! The dude's a public figure. A celebrity if you will. Celebrities know full well that something like this, if exposed, will be reported on. Shouldn't be a surprise really that a nearly 60 year old, married, pastor from a heavy metal band called "Megadeth" is going to get some flak in the media for pulling on his todger over the internet to a 19 year old girl.


----------



## spudmunkey (May 12, 2021)

Dooky said:


> Also, for the people getting on their high horses and saying it's: "It'S nOnE oF oUr BuSiNeSs. It'S a MaTtEr FoR hIm AnD hIs Wife". No it's not! The dude's a public figure. A celebrity if you will. Celebrities know full well that something like this, if exposed, will be reported on. Shouldn't be a surprise really that a nearly 60 year old, married, pastor from a heavy metal band called "Megadeth" is going to get some flak in the media for pulling on his todger over the internet to a 19 year old girl.



Both can be true: he should have known it could come out to the public, AND we don't need to care about it.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (May 12, 2021)

SpaceDock said:


> I don’t get this shit. If you can’t have fun with ladies as a rock star, wtf is the point? I am tired of the overly woke BS trying to think that dudes are going to start acting like ladies, it’s never going to happen. I recently read about that Marilyn Manson stuff and it’s like who lets their teenage daughter go out with Marilyn fuckin Manson? These people are morons. If you don’t think Manson isnt taking a shit on your daughters tits the first opportunity he gets, you’re stupid. If you don’t think the drug dealer isn’t going to poke you the second you pass out, your a dipshit Demi Lovato. If you don’t think Dave Ellefson won’t flop it out for any pretty lady who says they like Megadeth, then just give up on life. Get real, dudes think with the little head and will do almost anything for even the most questionable of sexual encounters.
> 
> Symphony of Marital Destruction



Wow there's a lot to unpack here. So let's start off with Marilyn Manson is a drug addicted abuser. I'm a diehard Manson fanboi and even I'll admit that it's impossible for anyone who calls themselves a fan of his to claim they didn't know he's an asshole. He's quite blatant with it and although the abuse allegations didn't seem extremely obvious..it's certainly believable. I don't think women are to blame because they aren't aware someone is an abuser. What people do on stage and how they are in their private lives can be two different things. I can totally see how a woman would be into him. He's extremely intelligent and does seem to have a heart at times, but that other side of him behind closed doors isn't as obvious which is why people are just finding out about it now. If you're gonna say that you assumed he was bad just because he looks weird and does weird things on stage, that's just stupidity. You can put on a show and still be a decent person.

You sound like you're projecting that you're untrustworthy and shouldn't be around people you find sexually attractive. I cetainly will not "do almost anything" for sex..it's just sex..it's not the only thing in the world that matters. I never raped anyone, molested anyone, abused anyone, groomed anyone, etc. You CAN be a sexual person and not be a predator and the way you're coming off makes it seem as if you don't know the difference which is scary.



Dooky said:


> Well, I'm still disappointed that Ellefson got caught flopping his old fella out for a lady over the internet. That's great that you people don't care if members (hehe "members") from you're favourite bands get caught in highly embarrassing situations that, to my way of thinking, aren't very "metal". But I do!





Dooky said:


> Also, for the people getting on their high horses and saying it's: "It'S nOnE oF oUr BuSiNeSs. It'S a MaTtEr FoR hIm AnD hIs Wife". No it's not! The dude's a public figure. A celebrity if you will. Celebrities know full well that something like this, if exposed, will be reported on. Shouldn't be a surprise really that a nearly 60 year old, married, pastor from a heavy metal band called "Megadeth" is going to get some flak in the media for pulling on his todger over the internet to a 19 year old girl.


Dude...let it go. What some grown man did in, what he thought was, private is no one else's business. If you ain't his wife or the chick he's camboi-ing for then you should just mind your business. Nobody needs you being the morality police. You can rest assured Dave ain't nowhere thinking about what you're doing with girls, IF you're doing anything at all.

Some dude in a rock band had a moment with an attractive woman. Big whoop. She's cool with it, he's cool with it..and regardless of what their situation is, the facts don't pay my bills so I don't give a shit.


----------



## John (May 12, 2021)

On one hand (pun intended), this fiasco is really asinine. Even more so for being an avoidable one. 

But if it's of any silver lining on the side, this turn of events has made way for some better humor and meme content out of the metal community in quite some time.


----------



## possumkiller (May 12, 2021)

I mean, this could only be good for the band right? A lot of younger people that never heard of Megadeath are hearing about it now.


----------



## mpexus (May 12, 2021)

Dooky said:


> Also, for the people getting on their high horses and saying it's: "It'S nOnE oF oUr BuSiNeSs. It'S a MaTtEr FoR hIm AnD hIs Wife". No it's not! The dude's a public figure. A celebrity if you will.




And???? Why the F*** does that give you the right to say what they can or cannot do regarding your own "morality"? Why do some people think that "Public Figures" have to have this Aura of Angelicity? They are people just like you and me and anyone else. 




Dooky said:


> Celebrities know full well that something like this, if exposed, will be reported on. Shouldn't be a surprise really that a nearly 60 year old, married, pastor from a heavy metal band called "Megadeth" is going to get some flak in the media for pulling on his todger over the internet to a 19 year old girl.



He did something between ADULTS and with CONSENT on his own PRIVACY and it got leaked by someone not part of that "relation" that clearly wanted to take advantage of the situation. The only people that can ask for explanations is the wife and his direct family (kids). Everybody else it's not their issue. Sure Dave must be pissed off because of bad Publicity and most certain he will be put out of the Band. not for what he did but because someone illegally shared it.


----------



## Chokey Chicken (May 12, 2021)

Kinda foolish that he did it, and kinda shitty of her to record/share it without permission. Yeah, it sucks that he cheated too, but this is ultimately a non-story. For a "woke" society that likes to vilify (rightfully so imo) revenge porn, people aren't making a big enough deal about her secretly recording /sharing the encounter. I get that as someone notable, you gotta be more cautious, but it doesn't make it any less shitty to do it to someone. 

Anyway, the best pun I can come up with is Dangler 18.


----------



## død (May 12, 2021)

SpaceDock said:


> I don’t get this shit. If you can’t have fun with ladies as a rock star, wtf is the point? I am tired of the overly woke BS trying to think that dudes are going to start acting like ladies, it’s never going to happen. I recently read about that Marilyn Manson stuff and it’s like who lets their teenage daughter go out with Marilyn fuckin Manson? These people are morons. If you don’t think Manson isnt taking a shit on your daughters tits the first opportunity he gets, you’re stupid. If you don’t think the drug dealer isn’t going to poke you the second you pass out, your a dipshit Demi Lovato. If you don’t think Dave Ellefson won’t flop it out for any pretty lady who says they like Megadeth, then just give up on life. Get real, dudes think with the little head and will do almost anything for even the most questionable of sexual encounters.
> 
> Symphony of Marital Destruction


I genuinly hope you don’t have daughters.


----------



## Spicypickles (May 12, 2021)

Geeze. 

it’s more shitty that she’s the one that let it all out. For all we know homeboy’s wife doesn’t give a shit about this sorta thing other than keep your damn face off the screen. Likely more embarrassed than mad.


----------



## VMNT (May 12, 2021)

Was she an adult at the time of those interactions? We do not know. Ellefson said yes, she said yes, the 'third party' said no. We will have to wait and see. Adultery, hypocrisy or age difference are other issues. I'd imagine Ellefson will be 'taking a long break' from music and social media at best, if all facts are in his favour.


----------



## SpaceDock (May 12, 2021)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Wow there's a lot to unpack here. So let's start off with Marilyn Manson is a drug addicted abuser. I'm a diehard Manson fanboi and even I'll admit that it's impossible for anyone who calls themselves a fan of his to claim they didn't know he's an asshole. He's quite blatant with it and although the abuse allegations didn't seem extremely obvious..it's certainly believable. I don't think women are to blame because they aren't aware someone is an abuser. What people do on stage and how they are in their private lives can be two different things. I can totally see how a woman would be into him. He's extremely intelligent and does seem to have a heart at times, but that other side of him behind closed doors isn't as obvious which is why people are just finding out about it now. If you're gonna say that you assumed he was bad just because he looks weird and does weird things on stage, that's just stupidity. You can put on a show and still be a decent person.
> 
> You sound like you're projecting that you're untrustworthy and shouldn't be around people you find sexually attractive. I cetainly will not "do almost anything" for sex..it's just sex..it's not the only thing in the world that matters. I never raped anyone, molested anyone, abused anyone, groomed anyone, etc. You CAN be a sexual person and not be a predator and the way you're coming off makes it seem as if you don't know the difference which is scary.



I am not projecting, but I understand that most dudes are not “nice guys” and that no amount of wokeness is going to change that. I don’t think your average Dad next door is a predator, but I do think young ladies should consider them as such for their own protection. Also, please note that I am calling out abusers, drug dealers, and rock stars as being the types that are more likely to do this type of behavior because they are more likely to believe they are entitled.


----------



## Dave Death (May 12, 2021)

That video of him blowing his load was pretty rank


----------



## diagrammatiks (May 12, 2021)

VMNT said:


> Was she an adult at the time of those interactions? We do not know. Ellefson said yes, she said yes, the 'third party' said no. We will have to wait and see. Adultery, hypocrisy or age difference are other issues. I'd imagine Ellefson will be 'taking a long break' from music and social media at best, if all facts are in his favour.



why mark Holcomb is still going strong


----------



## SpaceDock (May 12, 2021)

død said:


> I genuinly hope you don’t have daughters.



well that’s not nice. I just want ladies to not implicitly trust men. I don’t think that is problematic, especially if they are rock stars, drug dealers, or weirdos.


----------



## død (May 12, 2021)

SpaceDock said:


> well that’s not nice. I just want ladies to not implicitly trust men. I don’t think that is problematic, especially if they are rock stars, drug dealers, or weirdos.


Hey, I’m just saying that your post reeks of ignorance and sexism. I don’t think that is problematic, especially in the context of you potentially having daughters that could be the victim of someone like Manson.


----------



## GunpointMetal (May 12, 2021)

The only reason guys get away with "being guys" is because people act like it can't change and excuse it. 

It's 2021, if you're dumb enough to be a public figure (even the BASS PLAYER in a thrash band) and think your shitty behavior on the internet is always gonna be a secret, you're extra dumb. Like big dumb. Barely able to breath without coaching dumb. Trying to wear pants as a shirt dumb.


----------



## aesthyrian (May 12, 2021)

possumkiller said:


> I mean, this could only be good for the band right? A lot of younger people that never heard of Megadeath are hearing about it now.



Yeah that only works until they actually listen to the band, and well, time to move on.


----------



## WarMachine (May 12, 2021)

BenjaminW said:


> Wood Sells…But Who’s Buying?


Good Morning Wood..Black Friday


----------



## WarMachine (May 12, 2021)

BenjaminW said:


> Countdown to Ejaculation


High Speed Jerk


----------



## SpaceDock (May 12, 2021)

død said:


> Hey, I’m just saying that your post reeks of ignorance and sexism. I don’t think that is problematic, especially in the context of you potentially having daughters that could be the victim of someone like Manson.



Hey and you’re just coming across as a dick. I have a right to my opinion and you come out here saying I shouldn’t have daughters because of it and then choose to insult me again.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (May 12, 2021)

diagrammatiks said:


> why mark Holcomb is still going strong



Did I miss something? What did Mark Holcomb do?


----------



## Winspear (May 12, 2021)

Esp Griffyn said:


> Did I miss something? What did Mark Holcomb do?


Yvette Young instead of his wife


----------



## Wc707 (May 12, 2021)

Winspear said:


> Yvette Young instead of his wife


Wont find a better explanation on the internet


----------



## wankerness (May 12, 2021)

Dave Death said:


> That video of him blowing his load was pretty rank



Why would you choose to watch that?


----------



## Flappydoodle (May 12, 2021)

Esp Griffyn said:


> Did I miss something? What did Mark Holcomb do?



Cheated on his wife. But actually "worse" than that, and way better drama than Ellefson jerking one off. Holcomb had a proper long-term relationship with a female guitarist they were on tour with. Told her that he was divorcing his wife. Told all the Periphery guys the same. So basically everybody was saying "poor Mark" and supporting him and their new relationship. Only then his wife found out and it was all news to her. Oops.

(And either way, I don't think that should affect his musical career, PRS guitars, SD pickups or whatever)


----------



## USMarine75 (May 12, 2021)

BenjaminW said:


> Countdown to Ejaculation



Dave Cumstaine


----------



## mastapimp (May 12, 2021)

Looking Down the Cock

My Last Wood

Dicktopia


----------



## Chokey Chicken (May 12, 2021)

Winspear said:


> Yvette Young instead of his wife



This is news to me and makes me legitimately sad. Yvette is such a huge inspiration for me and it sucks seeing her get tricked into such a shitty situation that had her feeling shitty to the point of wanting to commit suicide.

I don't keep up with social media much, but I hope she's well now. I haven't looked too deeply into it, but it's making me a little sick seeing how much support he had and hate she had earlier on before everything came out. 

A shame about Mark too. I like him as a musician, but I've lost any respect I had for him.


----------



## oldbulllee (May 12, 2021)

wankerness said:


> "Grooming" is a term used for how pedophiles warm kids up for their advances, basically. Giving them tons of gifts, making the target feel like they need the abuser, slowly undermining their connections to their family, etc. According to the dictionary, "the action by a pedophile of preparing a child for a meeting, especially via an internet chat room, with the intention of committing a sexual offense."


so, i did understand, but was unsure... i mean, as far as i bothered to read, the woman was an adult...
what a waste of everyones time, except for the people who make a living on writing for tabloids...
thank you for the answer, nevertheless.


----------



## USMarine75 (May 12, 2021)

Chokey Chicken said:


> This is news to me and makes me legitimately sad. Yvette is such a huge inspiration for me and it sucks seeing her get tricked into such a shitty situation that had her feeling shitty to the point of wanting to commit suicide.
> 
> I don't keep up with social media much, but I hope she's well now. I haven't looked too deeply into it, but it's making me a little sick seeing how much support he had and hate she had earlier on before everything came out.
> 
> A shame about Mark too. I like him as a musician, but I've lost any respect I had for him.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (May 12, 2021)

The "djent page on fb" sounds like a toxic anime fandom.


----------



## GunpointMetal (May 12, 2021)

Esp Griffyn said:


> The "djent page on fb" sounds like a toxic anime fandom.


One of my favorite FB dumpster fires right behind Audio Engineer Shitposting and Unpopular Guitarpinions.


----------



## Werecow (May 12, 2021)

Wuuthrad said:


> Wait don’t you guys play guitar to get girls? Why else would you play guitar? Maybe times really are changing!



I actually grew up in a place and time where it'd have the opposite effect on girls. I didn't know of even a single girl who liked guitar based music at the schools i went to. 

Meanwhile, i was just obsessed with getting my palm mutes to sound like Metallica, Pantera, and Prong


----------



## nightflameauto (May 12, 2021)

Werecow said:


> I actually grew up in a place and time where it'd have the opposite effect on girls. I didn't know of even a single girl who liked guitar based music at the schools i went to.
> 
> Meanwhile, i was just obsessed with getting my palm mutes to sound like Metallica, Pantera, and Prong


Be grateful. You didn't have to listen to twenty seven dudes each week butchering Nirvana songs on acoustics trying to get panties to drop.


----------



## Wc707 (May 12, 2021)

GunpointMetal said:


> One of my favorite FB dumpster fires right behind Audio Engineer Shitposting and Unpopular Guitarpinions.


Add Musical Instruments Racked In Existential Dread for me. Djent Shitposting can get annoying sometimes, though


----------



## mastapimp (May 12, 2021)

Wc707 said:


> Add Musical Instruments Racked In Existential Dread for me.


Dave from EQ started that group and it had so much potential and good content. What once was poker night with the guys is an overcrowded McDonald's playpen of screaming children.


----------



## nightflameauto (May 12, 2021)

mastapimp said:


> Dave from EQ started that group and it had so much potential and good content. What once was poker night with the guys is an overcrowded McDonald's playpen of screaming children.


Based on my history, I can say that last sentence is pretty much a summary of the entire internet discussion phenomenon on the whole. Hangin' with the bros to BLACRGLARCGIRG&LOTHENTDILRCFG! And it only took us three decades or so to get there. Imagine what we can accomplish with another two or three.

Not to say usenet never had flamefests. But old school usenet flamefests and modern YER STUPID! NO YER STUPID! flamefests are two very different levels of discourse. If essentially screaming profanities at each other can be described as "discourse."


----------



## Wc707 (May 12, 2021)

mastapimp said:


> Dave from EQ started that group and it had so much potential and good content. What once was poker night with the guys is an overcrowded McDonald's playpen of screaming children.


Yeah agreed. The Dream Theater group was the most annoying... a lot of boomers arguing why Images and Words is their best album and that they shouldve stayed that direction and how Portnoy is better than Mangini or vice versa. 

Ugh, so unnecessary.


----------



## Wc707 (May 12, 2021)

Being accused of diddling and sexual escapades, showing texts with lewd convos, etc, is one thing, but to have a video of you servicing the fire hose is a whole nother level of embarrassment.


----------



## mitou (May 12, 2021)

Ad-dick-ted to Chaos
A Tool le Monde
Foreclosure of a Cream
Masturbatormind


----------



## zappatton2 (May 12, 2021)

I'm literally just here for the MegaPuns.


----------



## John (May 12, 2021)

Then you came to the right place, pun intended.


----------



## Exit Existence (May 12, 2021)

These fucking memes are killin me  The bust in peace one on page 2 literally made me spit out my coffee this morning.


----------



## Seabeast2000 (May 12, 2021)

Pole-share-is


----------



## Sammy J (May 12, 2021)

Lube-cretia


----------



## Wuuthrad (May 12, 2021)

Dooky said:


> Well, I'm still disappointed that Ellefson got caught flopping his old fella out for a lady over the internet. That's great that you people don't care if members (hehe "members") from you're favourite bands get caught in highly embarrassing situations that, to my way of thinking, aren't very "metal". But I do!



Are you serious? What business is it of anyones what someone does with their member? 

Ffs...”rock and roll and party every day?” Anyone? 

You mean Christian “Metal?” Fuck that shit!


----------



## Wuuthrad (May 12, 2021)

VMNT said:


> Was she an adult at the time of those interactions? We do not know. Ellefson said yes, she said yes, the 'third party' said no. We will have to wait and see. Adultery, hypocrisy or age difference are other issues. I'd imagine Ellefson will be 'taking a long break' from music and social media at best, if all facts are in his favour.



Read the article maybe?


----------



## Wuuthrad (May 12, 2021)

GunpointMetal said:


> The only reason guys get away with "being guys" is because people act like it can't change and excuse it.
> 
> It's 2021, if you're dumb enough to be a public figure (even the BASS PLAYER in a thrash band) and think your shitty behavior on the internet is always gonna be a secret, you're extra dumb. Like big dumb. Barely able to breath without coaching dumb. Trying to wear pants as a shirt dumb.



why is consensual sexual activity “shitty behaviour?” I mean they didnt release that part of the video yet, did they? Ewww...

real money maker there! “No such thing as bad publicity!”


----------



## Wuuthrad (May 12, 2021)

Werecow said:


> I actually grew up in a place and time where it'd have the opposite effect on girls. I didn't know of even a single girl who liked guitar based music at the schools i went to.
> 
> Meanwhile, i was just obsessed with getting my palm mutes to sound like Metallica, Pantera, and Prong



Bravo! 

Having completed various soul searching episodes many moons ago, and having the self-realization that guitar was one of my redeeming qualities, I was soon met with the wrapt attentions of the finer sex! 

Fittingly, they all realized I only had one other redeeming quality!  But alas, the rapture, however fleeting, was never futile!


----------



## KnightBrolaire (May 12, 2021)

why the fuck is this thread 6 pages long


----------



## Wuuthrad (May 12, 2021)

KnightBrolaire said:


> why the fuck is this thread 6 pages long



Titillating isnt it?


----------



## John (May 12, 2021)

KnightBrolaire said:


> why the fuck is this thread 6 pages long



Because life is hard. And so was David.


----------



## BenjaminW (May 12, 2021)

KnightBrolaire said:


> why the fuck is this thread 6 pages long


I wonder if @ArtDecade sits there and questions his life now that he's began a chain of Megadeth song/album titles gone sexual.

Anyways, this next song is off of Penis Sells...But Who's Buying?, this song is called Bad Semen.


----------



## GenghisCoyne (May 12, 2021)

this dude writes boring bass parts in boring heavy dad rock


----------



## Wuuthrad (May 12, 2021)

GenghisCoyne said:


> this dude writes boring bass parts in boring heavy dad rock



and yet its a veritable 

_“symphony of dick-suction!”_


----------



## Wuuthrad (May 12, 2021)

KnightBrolaire said:


> why the fuck is this thread 6 pages long



cue the boomer memes....


----------



## TedEH (May 12, 2021)

KnightBrolaire said:


> why the fuck is this thread 6 pages long


I'll try to explain:
See, David is Sweating Bullets because the press (Addicted to Chaos, as they tend to be) are Angry Again, trying to Blackmail the Universe, because he was caught In his Darkest Hour, touching his Rattlehead with a She-Wolf he wasn't married to, so he'll have to suffer the Train of Consequences, and possibly the Endgame of his marriage. He apologized A Tout Le Monde, and in particular his Family Tree, and is hoping this story will Die Dead Enough that he can Return to Hangar.


----------



## WarMachine (May 12, 2021)

TedEH said:


> I'll try to explain:
> See, David is Sweating Bullets because the press (Addicted to Chaos, as they tend to be) are Angry Again, trying to Blackmail the Universe, because he was caught In his Darkest Hour, touching his Rattlehead with a She-Wolf he wasn't married to, so he'll have to suffer the Train of Consequences, and possibly the Endgame of his marriage. He apologized A Tout Le Monde, and in particular his Family Tree, and is hoping this story will Die Dead Enough that he can Return to Hangar.


Ah, but instead he'd wish he'd Kick The Chair and told the chick A Thousand Times Goodbye. But now, his wife is gonna Crush em' and he'll most likely Wake Up Dead.


----------



## Dooky (May 12, 2021)

Wuuthrad said:


> Are you serious? What business is it of anyones what someone does with their member?
> 
> Ffs...”rock and roll and party every day?” Anyone?
> 
> You mean Christian “Metal?” Fuck that shit!


Yes I'm serious.
And doing the five knuckle shuffle over the internet is most certainly not "rock and roll and party every day". In fact it'd have to be the exact opposite. It's really lame!



mpexus said:


> And???? Why the F*** does that give you the right to say what they can or cannot do regarding your own "morality"? Why do some people think that "Public Figures" have to have this Aura of Angelicity? They are people just like you and me and anyone else.


Lol! What do you mean "your own morality"? Last I checked it was considered pretty dodgey in nearly all western cultures to fap your Johnson over the internet to another lady when you're a pastor and married.


----------



## diagrammatiks (May 12, 2021)

Dooky said:


> Yes I'm serious.
> And doing the five knuckle shuffle over the internet is most certainly not "rock and roll and party every day". In fact it'd have to be the exact opposite. It's really lame!
> 
> 
> Lol! What do you mean "your own morality"? Last I checked it was considered pretty dodgey in nearly all western cultures to fap your Johnson over the internet to another lady when you're a pastor and married.



It’s dodgy to get caught.


----------



## Dayn (May 12, 2021)

I guess you can say it was a dick move.

That joke was probably already made but I'm not reading the rest of the thread. There are plenty of sick people in the world without needing to call a guy cheating on his wife with another woman a paedophile.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (May 12, 2021)

_*IF*_ she is of legal age, and instigated it as claimed, nor was she groomed or whatever, then who gives a shit. That's an issue for him, his wife, and his church. As for a public knowledge sort of thing, I would like to know much less about people's personal lives. When it is a thing where the people involved aren't breaking the law, but are doing something morally reprehensible, it is none of my business and I do not care. If they did something illegal, then I hope the legal system puts them in their place.


----------



## Dave Death (May 12, 2021)

wankerness said:


> Why would you choose to watch that?



As George Mallory said of why he climbed Mount Everest, "Because it's there" ...


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (May 12, 2021)

Dave Death said:


> As George Mallory said of why he climbed Mount Everest, "Because it's there" ...


Yeah, well I'm sure you can find some shit on the sidewalk, but are you going to step in it just because it is there?


----------



## SexHaver420 (May 12, 2021)

I don't care what Dave Ellefson does cuz it's not gonna make Megadeth not suck lol


----------



## OmegaSlayer (May 13, 2021)

All the respect goes to the girl that didn't try to take advantage of the easy situation


----------



## mpexus (May 13, 2021)

Dooky said:


> Lol! What do you mean "your own morality"? Last I checked it was considered pretty dodgey in nearly all western cultures to fap your Johnson over the internet to another lady when you're a pastor and married.



The same Western culture that hosts thousands of Porn sites that get millions a views each minute? Guess what that "culture" does watching those videos.


----------



## MrBouleDeBowling (May 13, 2021)

The Kinky Road


----------



## spudmunkey (May 13, 2021)




----------



## SpaceDock (May 13, 2021)

Someone had to stare at that for long enough to photoshop it!


----------



## TedEH (May 13, 2021)

Well, that's already more than I wanted to see.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (May 13, 2021)

Yep, and you ALL have been reported to proper authorities. 









I hope you all end up in internet jail for crimes against my sanity! *Jerks!*


----------



## NeglectedField (May 13, 2021)

Ignoring the fact that I have an (albeit photoshopped) image of him rubbing one out etched into my brain, I got into quite the sensitive discussion about this with my housemate.

To him, Ellefson cheating on his wife is between him and his wife, and him being a pastor is little deviation from the hypocrisy we already see all the time BUT it doesn't fly that what happened was between two consenting legal adults.

There's a clear age differential where at least a potential abuse of power (ignoring the fame thing too) is a thing. Me and him always agreed that people don't really become properly self-aware until around your mid-20s; anyone below that age "doesn't know shit about fuck". We certainly didn't when we were that young. It takes a whole lot of self-awareness to know what manipulation, at least of the more subtle kind, looks like. People above that threshold also can become better at manipulating those below it. Hell, I only recently realise how toxic many _platonic_ friendships I had with people _my_ age when I was younger.

[As a little aside, at the beginning of the convo I joked about XKCD's Creepiness Rule (https://xkcd.com/314/) with my housemate and he didn't see the funny side and totally tells me off for it (my girlfriend overheard and agreed he was being a bit po-faced). It basically agreed with his sentiment and besides, people joke about their arbitrary dating age standards all the fucking time. Then again he can sometimes be total Mr. Serious when it comes to "putting the world to rights"].

So with that in mind, the girl in question may introspect over the years and realise/decide down the line that she was manipulated/groomed. For that reason my housemate feels regret over those occasions where he dated people considerably younger than him. There's an unsettling potential power imbalance that comes with age gaps when the younger person is still part the way through that emotional arc of maturation. Nothing suddenly clicks psychologically when you turn 18 or whatever the legal age is in your jurisdiction.

Or hey, she might maintain her position. But within the very broad umbrella of 'legal' are behaviours which are moral, and others less so. The music industry doesn't have the sort of safeguards against abuse that say, an office environment does, where you've got a HR department, contracts which outline the broad boundaries of acceptable behaviour, etc. So it might be worth having a conversation about that kinda thing, given all the recent allegations that have come to light (because of a shifting social/political discourse that for all its faults has empowered people to come forward if an esteemed individual/group has mistreated them in the past or present).

It's actually kinda shocking how relatively okay people are with the mild/borderline paedophilia that's attached to the rock 'n' roll lifestyle as a trope. Maybe it's because it doesn't carry the aesthetically repulsive image of the bespectacled balding guy loitering around playgrounds or something. I hold none of these bands in contempt for it but listen to the lyrics of Winger's Seventeen, Extreme's Little Girls, Billy Idol's Sweet Sixteen, Motley Crue's anecdotes from their prime years:

_"Another: the time Nikki was on a call-in radio show and a girl called in. When Nikki found out she was 12 years old, he said, “Good, I like twelve-year-olds. You get to hear the bones crack when you put it in.” It was not in spite of but because of the transgressive nature of these acts that they went on to become legend, earning the Crüe status."_

Fuckin' eye-watering, man. I mean, Ellefson's act isn't anywhere near as shocking as that but I wonder if him having a thing with someone in their late teens is tied somewhat to the normalisation of these behaviours?

On the only proper tour I've been on, I was 21 at the time and one of the other bands on our package tour we were part of had two members (about my age or a tad older) who made a total thing of living the rock 'n' roll life and would obviously be scoping out girls. One time one of them was in pursuit of a 14-year-old fan and I was like "dude, are you sure about this? she's 14!" Like, she had her dad picking her up after the gig and all. But he emphatically, sardonically replies "I don't give a flying fuck" as if it was the same kind of naughty as scoring drugs and I was the lame-o.

Anyway, in a general sense it's not gonna reflect well on Ellefson and he'll struggle to live this down, even if it's simply an "embarrassing situation". I think I'd just wanna die. It's kinda all the more sad as a guitar/bass nerd that Ellefson has this line of Jackson basses that many people are gonna be put off buying and uncomfortable about if they already own one, due to the association. No doubt Jackson are monitoring the situation as well as Megadeth.

I don't revel in any misfortune that befalls him and I don't have any more respect for the person who maliciously leaked the footage/exchanges etc (because it was most likely done out of hatred for him rather than out of compassion for victims) but I do hope it provokes discussion and is a potential learning moment for a lot of people.

Just my


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (May 13, 2021)

NeglectedField said:


> It's actually kinda shocking how relatively okay people are with the mild/borderline paedophilia that's attached to the rock 'n' roll lifestyle as a trope. Maybe it's because it doesn't carry the aesthetically repulsive image of the bespectacled balding guy loitering around playgrounds or something. I hold none of these bands in contempt for it but listen to the lyrics of Winger's Seventeen, Extreme's Little Girls, Billy Idol's Sweet Sixteen, Motley Crue's anecdotes from their prime years


Imagine being on a discord where people are shitting on a YouTuber who is a creep, then going to another channel to give David Bowie fellatio, and getting mad when I point out the hypocrisy. Lmao


----------



## NeglectedField (May 13, 2021)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Imagine being on a discord where people are shitting on a YouTuber who is a creep, then going to another channel to give David Bowie fellatio, and getting mad when I point out the hypocrisy. Lmao



What did Bowie do, or was accused of doing?


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (May 13, 2021)

NeglectedField said:


> What did Bowie do, or was accused of doing?


He and Jimmy Page dated (or passed around, depending on how you look at it) a girl who was like 13-14.


----------



## nickgray (May 13, 2021)

NeglectedField said:


> Ellefson has this line of Jackson basses that many people are gonna be put off buying and uncomfortable about



Ellefson should start his own brand called Johnson


----------



## Dooky (May 13, 2021)

mpexus said:


> The same Western culture that hosts thousands of Porn sites that get millions a views each minute? Guess what that "culture" does watching those videos.


Lol! So what you're saying is, that because there's a prevalence of porn in western cultures that makes it perfectly normal to flop out your frank and beans and give yourself a hand shandy over an internet cam to a young lady when you're a public figure, pastor and married! Ok buddy


----------



## TedEH (May 13, 2021)

NeglectedField said:


> I do hope it provokes discussion


Well, we're 7 pages in, so... success?


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (May 13, 2021)

Dooky said:


> flop out your frank and beans


Lmao!

I think if I skimmed over it properly, they meant that the prevalence of such twists people's idea of what is acceptable to such an extent that they think that is okay. Not sure I totally agree, but I see their point.


----------



## Manurack (May 13, 2021)

Guitar Memes on Facebook just posted this hahaha

Wankin' is my Business, and Business is Good lmao



Edit: oh somebody else already posted this. Pretty funny though lol


----------



## nickgray (May 14, 2021)

I like how he pulls his shirt up.


----------



## spudmunkey (May 14, 2021)

I mean...don't wanna have to do extra laundry if you don't have to. That's just wasteful.


----------



## NeglectedField (May 14, 2021)

TedEH said:


> Well, we're 7 pages in, so... success?



I don't mean just on guitar/rock/metal internet forums, I mean more publicly. TV discussions, radio discussions and what have you.


----------



## TedEH (May 14, 2021)

Being realistic, I dunno if that's maybe the best you could ask for. Who else is really going to care about what David Ellefson does? It wasn't egregious enough for anyone outside of those circles to think twice about it. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Veldar (May 14, 2021)

Ehh this makes me never want to get anything associated with Ellefson, those jacksons are so 80s cringe and unpractical but that made me want them even more.

Guess I can find a Warlock bass instead


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (May 14, 2021)

Veldar said:


> Ehh this makes me never want to get anything associated with Ellefson, those jacksons are so 80s cringe and unpractical but that made me want them even more.
> 
> Guess I can find a Warlock bass instead


You mean the bass series of a bassist who called a guy the n word and then when they got backlash, gave a half ass apology, saying there are white Ns, black Ns, etc? 

Lol, I'm going to assume this is some decent satire or something. 8/10.


----------



## mpexus (May 14, 2021)

Dooky said:


> Lol! So what you're saying is, that because there's a prevalence of porn in western cultures that makes it perfectly normal to flop out your frank and beans and give yourself a hand shandy over an internet cam to a young lady when you're a public figure, pastor and married! Ok buddy



Like I previously stated. The only persons that have to be upset about it are his wife and direct family (sons/daughters) the rest is absolutely none of their Business... either you like it or not. Still don't know why you keep insisting on that "Public Figure" thing. Does that make them and non humans? Do you need the guidance of a "Public Figure" to know how to act with your life? Or you use your brains and act accordingly to what you believe and think is right for YOU?


----------



## Chanson (May 14, 2021)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> You mean the bass series of a bassist who called a guy the n word and then when they got backlash, gave a half ass apology, saying there are white Ns, black Ns, etc?
> 
> Lol, I'm going to assume this is some decent satire or something. 8/10.



What's the story there? Had never heard that...source?


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (May 14, 2021)

Chanson said:


> What's the story there? Had never heard that...source?


You mean about Nikki Sixx? There was a show where he claimed a security guard had punched a fan (or hit them) and so he proceeded to call them out... then proceeded to call him the N word. There was a video of his "apology," which was basically as worthless as toilet paper after you wipe your shit all over it. He is a piece of shit, no doubt. You can find the incident on YouTube, but I've never been able to find the "apology" again. Regardless of whether or not they hit a fan, calling them the N word (if memory serves, numerous times) so freely, chances are, you're probably a bigot.


----------



## Chanson (May 14, 2021)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> You mean about Nikki Sixx? There was a show where he claimed a security guard had punched a fan (or hit them) and so he proceeded to call them out... then proceeded to call him the N word. There was a video of his "apology," which was basically as worthless as toilet paper after you wipe your shit all over it. He is a piece of shit, no doubt. You can find the incident on YouTube, but I've never been able to find the "apology" again. Regardless of whether or not they hit a fan, calling them the N word (if memory serves, numerous times) so freely, chances are, you're probably a bigot.




Oh. I thought you were referring to Ellefson. My bad! Thanks for taking the time to answer.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (May 14, 2021)

Chanson said:


> Oh. I thought you were referring to Ellefson. My bad! Thanks for taking the time to answer.


No. I just found I think hilarious they were shitting on Ellefson's bass, then saying they'd rather have a Warlock bass.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (May 15, 2021)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> No. I just found I think hilarious they were shitting on Ellefson's bass, then saying they'd rather have a Warlock bass.


....but the Warlock is iconic and not entirely tied to Nikki Sixx...


----------



## Andromalia (May 15, 2021)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> ....but the Warlock is iconic and not entirely tied to Nikki Sixx...


Yes, it's also tied to Blackie Lawless. 

About the original topic: came to see what the noise was about, ended up just being some americans offended about sex. Some things never change.


----------



## volatile123 (May 15, 2021)

død said:


> I genuinly hope you don’t have daughters.



I hope not either because that was a shitty yikes take.


----------



## Veldar (May 15, 2021)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> You mean the bass series of a bassist who called a guy the n word and then when they got backlash, gave a half ass apology, saying there are white Ns, black Ns, etc?
> 
> Lol, I'm going to assume this is some decent satire or something. 8/10.



Whahhhhh what the fvck? I had no idea about that

So he's a groomer and a racist, what a piece of shit


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (May 15, 2021)

Veldar said:


> Whahhhhh what the fvck? I had no idea about that
> 
> So he's a groomer and a racist, what a piece of shit


I'm referring to Nikki Sixx, who used the warlock bass for a number of years. When I think warlock bass, he is the first one I think of. It's hilarious to me that someone would go, "Ellefson's bass looks awful and plus it's connected to a creep. I want a Warlock instead, even though it's connected to possibly even a worse creep."


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 15, 2021)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I'm referring to Nikki Sixx, who used the warlock bass for a number of years. When I think warlock bass, he is the first one I think of. It's hilarious to me that someone would go, "Ellefson's bass looks awful and plus it's connected to a creep. I want a Warlock instead, even though it's connected to possibly even a worse creep."



I think the Thunderbird is what most folks think of when you're talking Sixx's gear, which isn't many folks considering no one gives a shit about his completely forgettable playing, tone, etc. 

Besides, if you're of a certain age, you probably remember everyone playing a BCR bass for a while back then. 

For awhile it felt like they were the biggest brand on the scene. 

I could maybe even see Spector as he was rocking those for awhile too.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (May 15, 2021)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I think the Thunderbird is what most folks think of when you're talking Sixx's gear, which isn't many folks considering no one gives a shit about his completely forgettable playing, tone, etc.
> 
> Besides, if you're of a certain age, you probably remember everyone playing a BCR bass for a while back then.
> 
> ...


Yeah, his playing is nothing to write home about. He's played multiple basses, but when I see Warlock basses, I think of Sixx.


----------



## TedEH (May 15, 2021)

I mostly just associate those kinds of BC rich shapes with black metal and teenagers. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (May 15, 2021)

Since is more associated to the Thunderbird. But even then when I think of the Thunderbird I think of Twiggy


----------



## Veldar (May 15, 2021)

TedEH said:


> I mostly just associate those kinds of BC rich shapes with black metal and teenagers. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯



I'm 90% all of the bassist & guitarists my age (23/24) think of them like that or as just a meme instrument


----------



## eggy in a bready (May 15, 2021)

Andromalia said:


> About the original topic: came to see what the noise was about, ended up just being some americans offended about sex. Some things never change.


i don't think the frenchman gets to chime in on our sexual culture, considering your country had only set age of consent laws a few months ago...


----------



## Andromalia (May 16, 2021)

eggy in a bready said:


> i don't think the frenchman gets to chime in on our sexual culture, considering your country had only set age of consent laws a few months ago...



I don't think an american unable to understand the laws he listens about in Trump media (that age of consent thing was a modification of a set of existing laws, not a void ) gets to explain politics to me. If you want to pick at people, get educated first.


----------



## eggy in a bready (May 16, 2021)

Andromalia said:


> I don't think an american unable to understand the laws he listens about in Trump media (that age of consent thing was a modification of a set of existing laws, not a void ) gets to explain politics to me. If you want to pick at people, get educated first.


yeah, a modification to a law in which you had to prove that the sex was non-consentual. great law you got there.

we're talking the same country that also produced ghislane maxwell, marquis de sade, and brigitte macron.


----------



## Dwellingers (May 16, 2021)

eggy in a bready said:


> yeah, a modification to a law in which you had to prove that the sex was non-consentual. great law you got there.
> 
> we're talking the same country that also produced ghislane maxwell, marquis de sade, and brigitte macron.


Cough....Trump...cough...grap 'em by....cough...the..pussy...cough...


----------



## død (May 16, 2021)

eggy in a bready said:


> i don't think the frenchman gets to chime in on our sexual culture, considering your country had only set age of consent laws a few months ago...


You know you’re misrepresenting facts here, right?


----------



## eggy in a bready (May 16, 2021)

død said:


> You know you’re misrepresenting facts here, right?


enlighten me, big boy.


----------



## Robslalaina (May 16, 2021)

Ah, the sterile 'my country is better than your country' debate again. I remember a similar one on the Petrucci forums 20 years ago. Very soon someone will bring up that war is the only thing Americans are good at, someone else will say the French do suck at war so they suck as a people, and we'll all go to bed a wee bit more stupid than yesterday. So let's cut that partisan shit and get back to calling out Ellefson to feel better about our own moral superiority. You know, catharsis and stuff. Even better, let's keep the puns coming. I'll start (sorry if it's come up already): Humpetite for destruction.


----------



## eggy in a bready (May 16, 2021)

Robstonin said:


> Humpetite for destruction.


c'mon man, this isn't even a Megadeth song.


----------



## død (May 16, 2021)

eggy in a bready said:


> enlighten me, big boy.


I’m sure you’re more than capable of doing the research on your own. Took me all of three seconds to find the information I was after on someplace called "Google".


----------



## eggy in a bready (May 16, 2021)

død said:


> I’m sure you’re more than capable of doing the research on your own. Took me all of three seconds to find the information I was after on someplace called "Google".


haha, i knew you were talking out of your ass. go ahead, share with the class. if not, i'm going to continue assuming you're full of shit.


----------



## _MonSTeR_ (May 16, 2021)

Robstonin said:


> Very soon someone will bring up that war is the only thing Americans are good at, someone else will say the French do suck at war so they suck as a people, and we'll all go to bed a wee bit more stupid than yesterday.



Yeah, because according to Wikipedia, so it must be true, France is actually the most successful military power throughout history having won 109 it of 168 battles they’ve been in...


----------



## eggy in a bready (May 16, 2021)

_MonSTeR_ said:


> Yeah, because according to Wikipedia, so it must be true, France is actually the most successful military power throughout history having won 109 it of 168 battles they’ve been in...


yeah, it's not like Napoleon was one of the most successful military strategists of all time or anything like that.


----------



## akinari (May 16, 2021)

Special thanks to the folks in this thread who've had the humility to share the burdens of their ignorance with everyone else.


----------



## Robslalaina (May 16, 2021)

eggy in a bready said:


> c'mon man, this isn't even a Megadeth song.


It's not?






_MonSTeR_ said:


> Yeah, because according to Wikipedia, so it must be true, France is actually the most successful military power throughout history having won 109 it of 168 battles they’ve been in...





eggy in a bready said:


> yeah, it's not like Napoleon was one of the most successful military strategists of all time or anything like that.


You'd be surprised what people can come up with in debates like these, so...

I'll double down with another pun: Cretin Hump.


----------



## Edika (May 16, 2021)

While big age gaps between long time partners is not something I find appealing or logical, as I feel that most of the times the attraction stems from other factors which I'm too lazy to elaborate, I would never have thought that an older individual having a serial relationship with a younger but legally adult individual would be considered grooming because humans are mature after 25.
I'm guessing in a few years the age of maturity will move to 30 then 35 then 40. If that's the case I'm glad this explains my somewhat immature nature. I hope no individual in their 60's-70's doesn't groom me and takes advantage of me.

Anyway, Ellefson wanked online with a young adult that initiated the encounter. Let's get them pitchforks out and raise hell. Like that is the worst thing Ellefson has done in his career with Megadeth doing a shit ton of drugs!


----------



## Dooky (May 16, 2021)

Can we get this thread back on track? 
It's supposed to be about Ellefson playing his skin flute on the internet to a young lady. 
So far the people that are pro-Ellefson whipping out his lap rocket feel it's all A okay, nothing to see here, because they are consenting adults. Whilst true. I, and many other morally minded people, believe other wise as he's representing a brand (which in this case is Megadeth) and that it reflects poorly on the band and could easily have a financial impact on other members of the band. Not to mention he's a pastor and married.


----------



## beerandbeards (May 16, 2021)

“Exposure while I Cream”

that’s my contribution to megadeth song parodies in relation to the topic... which is why we’re all here.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (May 16, 2021)

A 10 page thread about some guy none of the people here even know minding his business with some chick. 

And to think there was a time where I was tired of people making posts to obsess about gear they didn't need. You never miss the water until the well runs dry.. and is filled with threads like this


----------



## Edika (May 16, 2021)

Dooky said:


> Whilst true. I, and many other morally minded people, believe other wise



Seriously now? You call people not seeing something news worthy in this piece of news as people not morally minded? I don't think anyone condoned the behaviour, they just thought it wasn't as portrayed initially, a public figure (or anyone in that matter) grooming and taking advantage of a minor. And what does it have to do with him being a pastor? I'd say that this goes more against of what Megadeth used to stand for and finding more insulting to the band. Plus pastors, ministers and priests are more notorious for child molestation so you should re adjust your moral compass quite a bit.


----------



## MrBouleDeBowling (May 16, 2021)

Horny Wars


----------



## mpexus (May 16, 2021)

eggy in a bready said:


> yeah, a modification to a law in which you had to prove that the sex was non-consentual. great law you got there.
> 
> we're talking the same country that also produced ghislane maxwell, marquis de sade, and brigitte macron.




Since you mentioned Marquis de Sade (WTF does that even has to do with this conversation...) You forgot Story of O, written by a french woman to give to her boyfriend in the 60s and where that other American "writer" stole all of it to make 50 Shades. Difference is Story of O was written like it should be and not just a pseudo "porn for snowflake American housewifes".

Also and since we are trading "spears"... guess why female nipples are forbidden in social media (even in works of art) but male one are not? Yeah.. f******* Anglosaxonic PURITANISM, or lets say American Puritanism 99.9%.


----------



## chipchappy (May 16, 2021)

Dooky said:


> Can we get this thread back on track?


----------



## TedEH (May 16, 2021)

Dooky said:


> he's representing a brand


Not in his personal time, he's not. There was no reasonable expectation that any action he was taking was going to be made public or be associated with the band.


----------



## diagrammatiks (May 16, 2021)

Dooky said:


> Can we get this thread back on track?
> It's supposed to be about Ellefson playing his skin flute on the internet to a young lady.
> So far the people that are pro-Ellefson whipping out his lap rocket feel it's all A okay, nothing to see here, because they are consenting adults. Whilst true. I, and many other morally minded people, believe other wise as he's representing a brand (which in this case is Megadeth) and that it reflects poorly on the band and could easily have a financial impact on other members of the band. Not to mention he's a pastor and married.



Oh for fucks sake. Dude had a wank. I’m having a wank right now. 

but let’s get this thread back in track. Like 25 people in total even care about megadeth anymore.


----------



## AwakenTheSkies (May 16, 2021)

It's not surpising that an older married man uses the services of a sex worker, I don't know if this is the case here. It's a common thing. Sounds like he chose the wrong thing, I don't know what kind of arrangement he had with the girl but she recorded him and send it to her friend and now it's on the ""news"". It was two consenting adults and the girl says so too. I get that it's wrong for someone with a "traditional" mindset, but these things happen, it's a crazy world out there. It's up to him and the family to decide if what he did was bad or not..I don't think this is news worthy.


----------



## Dwellingers (May 16, 2021)

Megadeth will be fine - people still listen to As I lay Dying. The will probably get him to admin porn addiction or something similar and make him do some therapy. Ever considered his wife would be okay with this? We as the public only know so little and there is a lot of judging on a persons private - and legal - matter.


----------



## diagrammatiks (May 16, 2021)

AwakenTheSkies said:


> It's not surpising that an older married man uses the services of a sex worker, I don't know if this is the case here. It's a common thing. Sounds like he chose the wrong thing, I don't know what kind of arrangement he had with the girl but she recorded him and send it to her friend and now it's on the ""news"". It was two consenting adults and the girl says so too. I get that it's wrong for someone with a "traditional" mindset, but these things happen, it's a crazy world out there. It's up to him and the family to decide if what he did was bad or not..I don't think this is news worthy.



seriously this stuff should be covered under non-disclosure.


----------



## Chanson (May 16, 2021)

So, does the "grooming" part of these headlines have any truth at all? When I first saw the headline I assumed he had been having sexual relations with a minor, but that doesn't seem to be the case at all.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (May 16, 2021)

Chanson said:


> So, does the "grooming" part of these headlines have any truth at all? When I first saw the headline I assumed he had been having sexual relations with a minor, but that doesn't seem to be the case at all.


no. She was over 18 and said she initiated it, it was mutually consensual blah blahblah.


----------



## Marked Man (May 16, 2021)

Call him Jerk-o-Tron!!


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (May 16, 2021)

Chanson said:


> So, does the "grooming" part of these headlines have any truth at all? When I first saw the headline I assumed he had been having sexual relations with a minor, but that doesn't seem to be the case at all.


Possibly. I think the headlines jumped the gun, though.


----------



## vilk (May 16, 2021)

I'm gonna start saying I was "groomed" into any bad decision I make. 

Like, does this dude have fuckin mind control? 

I think it may be appropriate to say "grooming" to describe the manipulation of a small child into sex acts... But after a certain point, I no longer think it's appropriate to treat normal people like some kind of retard invalid just because they did something stupid, even at the suggestion of a person who is older than them. After some point, manipulation is just manipulation, not "grooming". There are foolish, immature people of every age and stage of life, and it sucks when they get talked into doing something they regret, but ultimately this is a normal, constant part of human society and it always has been. 

I once paid 10k for a used Ford with 90K miles. I was only 23. But thinking back on it years later, I realize I was GROOMED! /s

And imho, spending that much money on a car that needs the transmission replaced less than a year later is way, way worse than some old fart beating his meat at you over webcam.


----------



## Chanson (May 16, 2021)

vilk said:


> I'm gonna start saying I was "groomed" into any bad decision I make.
> 
> Like, does this dude have fuckin mind control?
> 
> I think it may be appropriate to say "grooming" to describe the manipulation of a small child into sex acts... But after a certain point, I no longer think it's appropriate to treat normal people like some kind of retard invalid just because they did something stupid, even at the suggestion of a person who is older than them. After some point, manipulation is just manipulation, not "grooming". There are foolish, immature people of every age and stage of life, and it sucks when they get talked into doing something they regret, but ultimately this is a normal, constant part of human society and it always has been.



Dude, the implication with saying he was "grooming" her means that he initiated conversations, a relationship, sexual acts, etc while she was still a minor. Maybe that's not what happened here, but it doesn't simply mean an adult was coerced into having sex and is trying to absolve themselves of responsibility. It means a minor was manipulated and preyed upon. 

The girl is denying anything happened while she was still a minor, so I don't know where the accusation are coming from? Her friend who released the video? Her family? If the grooming aspect is indeed false, then yeah, she can have whatever regrets she wants. But if there is an ounce of truth to it, it's pretty harsh to ignore how much manipulation and control someone with power can have over a minor.


----------



## spudmunkey (May 16, 2021)

Chanson said:


> Dude, the implication with saying he was "grooming" her means that he initiated conversations, a relationship, sexual acts, etc while she was still a minor.



If that's the implication, then whoever is saying that is mis-using "grooming".


----------



## Chanson (May 16, 2021)

spudmunkey said:


> If that's the implication, then whoever is saying that is mis-using "grooming".



Sorry, what? Do you mean I'm not defining it correctly, or the headlines are misuing the term?


----------



## spudmunkey (May 16, 2021)

Chanson said:


> Sorry, what? Do you mean I'm not defining it correctly, or the headlines are misuing the term?



Grooming doesn't mean initiating anything other than a friendship while they are still a minor. It's specific purpose though is to manipulate the minor into leaning/depending/relying on you so that when they are no longer minor, you've implanted yourself. Imagine you go to the a store, start secretly shopping for items you want, put them all in a bag, and then leave them by the door when nobody is looking. You haven't technically done anything wrong legally...but you've set this up so that when the opportunity presents itself to take these items, you can just swoop in and take advantage of your prep work. That's a flawed alalogy because the theft of those items is still a crime, but...it was the best I could come up with off the top of my head.


----------



## vilk (May 16, 2021)

Chanson said:


> Dude, the implication with saying he was "grooming" her means that he initiated conversations, a relationship, sexual acts, etc while she was still a minor. Maybe that's not what happened here, but it doesn't simply mean an adult was coerced into having sex and is trying to absolve themselves of responsibility. It means a minor was manipulated and preyed upon.
> 
> The girl is denying anything happened while she was still a minor, so I don't know where the accusation are coming from? Her friend who released the video? Her family?


Exactly. It's being thrown around all the time. And the word even in this usage does not have an inherently sinister meaning; people are groomed to take over the family business, be politicians, etc. I don't feel that simply an "adult" person flirting back and forth with a teenager is always definitely "grooming".

But moreover, and I understand if many people don't like this opinion, but sometimes teenage girls want to get sexual with older men (and at least a couple of my high school friends openly admitted that they _did _hook up with adult men). And likewise, as a teenage boy I hooked up with a woman twice my age at the time. _Just because! _Sometimes young people want to fuck old people and vice versa, and I don't think that makes anyone _necessarily _evil or criminal. There's a reason MILF and Teen are both very popular porn categories. Some people get hot about age. 

Am I denying the existence of predators? Of course not. That's not my point. I'm just saying I'd be remiss if that nice lady I banged as a teen were ever accused of manipulating me. Maybe I'm too biased on the subject to have a clean opinion.


----------



## Chanson (May 16, 2021)

spudmunkey said:


> Grooming doesn't mean initiating anything other than a friendship while they are still a minor. It's specific purpose though is to manipulate the minor into leaning/depending/relying on you so that when they are no longer minor, you've implanted yourself. Imagine you go to the a store, start secretly shopping for items you want, put them all in a bag, and then leave them by the door when nobody is looking. You haven't technically done anything wrong legally...but you've set this up so that when the opportunity presents itself to take these items, you can just swoop in and take advantage of your prep work. That's a flawed alalogy because the theft of those items is still a crime, but...it was the best I could come up with off the top of my head.



Definitely, that's probably a more accurate definition than what I stated. And in this case even more relevant and possible to this particular scenario.


----------



## Chanson (May 16, 2021)

vilk said:


> Exactly. It's being thrown around all the time. And the word even in this usage does not have an inherently sinister meaning; people are groomed to take over the family business, be politicians, etc. I don't feel that simply an "adult" person flirting back and forth with a teenager is always definitely "grooming".
> 
> But moreover, and I understand if many people don't like this opinion, but sometimes teenage girls want to get sexual with older men (and at least a couple of my high school friends openly admitted that they _did _hook up with adult men). And likewise, as a teenage boy I hooked up with a woman twice my age at the time. _Just because! _Sometimes young people want to fuck old people and vice versa, and I don't think that makes anyone _necessarily _evil or criminal. There's a reason MILF and Teen are both very popular porn categories. Some people get hot about age.
> 
> Am I denying the existence of predators? Of course not. That's not my point. I'm just saying I'd be remiss if that nice lady I banged as a teen were ever accused of manipulating me. Maybe I'm too biased on the subject to have a clean opinion.



Agree to disagree on some things. Anyway, without more info or proof we don't know exactly what went down, or where the grooming claim comes from.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (May 16, 2021)

My guess is the girl's friend. Was it her boyfriend / ex boyfriend perhaps?


----------



## Wc707 (May 16, 2021)

Chanson said:


> Dude, the implication


----------



## Wuuthrad (May 16, 2021)

Andromalia said:


> Yes, it's also tied to Blackie Lawless.
> 
> About the original topic: came to see what the noise was about, ended up just being some americans offended about sex. Some things never change.



Aint that the truth? Ooh la la! 

Many Americans are so repressed and judgmental, I think much of the blame can be placed on the hypocrisy of “Christian Morality,” and while there’s supposed to be Separation of Church and State, it’s really not the case! 

Freedom of Religion? Give me Freedom from Religion already! 

Also Sex Education was removed from many schools and replaced with abstinence education! Lmao, lot of good that does! 

Many thanks to the Re-Pube-Lick-ans and Evangelickers! NOT!!! ZOOT ALORS!


----------



## Wuuthrad (May 16, 2021)

eggy in a bready said:


> marquis de sade.



Now were talking- Tell me more!

BTW You forgot:




Not to mention the history of guitar, music, art, culture, literature, food, and one of the finer points of history:






And of course:


----------



## Wuuthrad (May 16, 2021)

Edika said:


> Seriously now? You call people not seeing something news worthy in this piece of news as people not morally minded? I don't think anyone condoned the behaviour, they just thought it wasn't as portrayed initially, a public figure (or anyone in that matter) grooming and taking advantage of a minor. And what does it have to do with him being a pastor? I'd say that this goes more against of what Megadeth used to stand for and finding more insulting to the band. Plus pastors, ministers and priests are more notorious for child molestation so you should re adjust your moral compass quite a bit.



I fully condone any and all consensual sexual activity, after all what you do in your house is really none of my business, or anyone else's! 

Wouldn't the world be a better place if everyone enjoyed sex more, and stopped condemning the sexual activity of others?


----------



## BenjaminW (May 16, 2021)

Wuuthrad said:


> I fully condone any and all consensual sexual activity, after all what you do in your house is really none of my business, or anyone else's!
> 
> Wouldn't the world be a better place if everyone enjoyed sex more, and stopped condemning the sexual activity of others?


giggity giggity giggity giggity goo


----------



## Chokey Chicken (May 17, 2021)

Wuuthrad said:


> I fully condone any and all consensual sexual activity, after all what you do in your house is really none of my business, or anyone else's!
> 
> Wouldn't the world be a better place if everyone enjoyed sex more, and stopped condemning the sexual activity of others?




Really, the only moral shortcomings here would be if his wife would be cool with it. She very well could be, in which case there's 100% nothing to even talk about. Cheating, which this definitely could be realistically considered, is shitty for someone who's looking for an exclusive relationship. If you wanna play the field, that's cool, but don't rope someone around who has different moral/sexual goals than you.

Of course, that means none of this is our business. The second it came out that she was of age and instigated it, it's a non-issue beyond the fact that she (possibly illegally) recorded it without his knowledge and shared it. (and even here assumptions are being made.)


----------



## Dooky (May 17, 2021)

Chokey Chicken said:


> Really, the only moral shortcomings here would be if his wife would be cool with it. She very well could be, in which case there's 100% nothing to even talk about. Cheating, which this definitely could be realistically considered, is shitty for someone who's looking for an exclusive relationship. If you wanna play the field, that's cool, but don't rope someone around who has different moral/sexual goals than you.
> 
> Of course, that means none of this is our business. The second it came out that she was of age and instigated it, it's a non-issue beyond the fact that she (possibly illegally) recorded it without his knowledge and shared it. (and even here assumptions are being made.)


I highly doubt his wife would be cool with him burping the worm over internet cam with a young lady. If not for just the fact of what has just happened. I know Boomers aren't totally up with technology. But he must've had some idea that it could be at least screen captured. Pretty embarrassing stuff all round. 
I imagine Mustaine is pretty pissed off about it too. I think that's were the main fall out will be for Ellefson. I feel bad for him. All because he got horny and couldn't keep his disco stick in his pants.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (May 17, 2021)

Dooky said:


> I highly doubt his wife would be cool with him burping the worm over internet cam with a young lady. If not for just the fact of what has just happened. I know Boomers aren't totally up with technology. But he must've had some idea that it could be at least screen captured. Pretty embarrassing stuff all round.
> I imagine Mustaine is pretty pissed off about it too. I think that's were the main fall out will be for Ellefson. I feel bad for him. All because he got horny and couldn't keep his disco stick in his pants.


Mustaine will likely cave if the label or his manager / agent tell him to drop Ellefson.


----------



## diagrammatiks (May 17, 2021)

Dooky said:


> I highly doubt his wife would be cool with him burping the worm over internet cam with a young lady. If not for just the fact of what has just happened. I know Boomers aren't totally up with technology. But he must've had some idea that it could be at least screen captured. Pretty embarrassing stuff all round.
> I imagine Mustaine is pretty pissed off about it too. I think that's were the main fall out will be for Ellefson. I feel bad for him. All because he got horny and couldn't keep his disco stick in his pants.




We get it Karen.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (May 17, 2021)

Dooky said:


> I highly doubt his wife would be cool with him burping the worm over internet cam with a young lady. If not for just the fact of what has just happened. I know Boomers aren't totally up with technology. But he must've had some idea that it could be at least screen captured. Pretty embarrassing stuff all round.
> I imagine Mustaine is pretty pissed off about it too. I think that's were the main fall out will be for Ellefson. I feel bad for him. All because he got horny and couldn't keep his disco stick in his pants.


I'm really not trying to sound mean..but dude you need to get a life.

You have spent more time with this dude's dick on your mind than the girl he was messaging. Let it go.

Find a hobby or something so that things like this don't occupy so much of your time.


----------



## Dooky (May 17, 2021)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> I'm really not trying to sound mean..but dude you need to get a life.
> 
> You have spent more time with this dude's dick on your mind than the girl he was messaging. Let it go.
> 
> Find a hobby or something so that things like this don't occupy so much of your time.


Well, not gonna lie... that's kinda hurtful. You've given me a lot to think about...


----------



## Wuuthrad (May 17, 2021)

Dooky said:


> Well, not gonna lie... that's kinda hurtful. You've given me a lot to think about...





Wrap your head round these gems written nearly 100 years ago in “Gay Paris” by one of America’s Greatest Literary Geniuses 

(thank me later) 

_A good meal, a good talk, a good fuck--what better way to pass the day...

How wonderful to put one's cunt to work and use one’s brains for pleasure! 

Better a good venereal disease than a moribund peace and quiet!_


----------



## Dooky (May 17, 2021)

Wuuthrad said:


> Wrap your head round these gems written nearly 100 years ago in “Gay Paris” by one of America’s Greatest Literary Geniuses
> 
> (thank me later)
> 
> ...


Wot?


----------



## nightlight (May 18, 2021)

Poor Ellefson. His life may just be about to implode. He has a wife and family. They will ask questions about what else he has been doing.


----------



## brector (May 18, 2021)

Dooky said:


> I know Boomers aren't totally up with technology. But he must've had some idea that it could be at least screen captured.


He is super out of touch with tech. He thought tab books were produced by running music through a computer and it pops the tabs out...


----------



## nightflameauto (May 18, 2021)

Wuuthrad said:


> Wrap your head round these gems written nearly 100 years ago in “Gay Paris” by one of America’s Greatest Literary Geniuses
> 
> (thank me later)
> 
> ...


That last one is a keeper!


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin (May 18, 2021)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> I'm really not trying to sound mean..but dude you need to get a life.
> 
> You have spent more time with this dude's dick on your mind than the girl he was messaging. Let it go.
> 
> Find a hobby or something so that things like this don't occupy so much of your time.


That’s harsh man. Maybe take the time to understand why you feel the need to be so judgemental and mean to someone on an internet forum. Might I suggest masturbation as a hobby? There’s a way to say things to people without making them feel like a piece of garbage. It’s a skill worth looking into.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (May 18, 2021)

Dumple Stilzkin said:


> That’s harsh man. Maybe take the time to understand why you feel the need to be so judgemental and mean to someone on an internet forum. Might I suggest masturbation as a hobby? There’s a way to say things to people without making them feel like a piece of garbage. It’s a skill worth looking into.


Masturbation is what got us all into this mess in the first place


----------



## Wc707 (May 18, 2021)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Masturbation is what got us all into this mess in the first place


But he pulled his shirt up


----------



## c7spheres (May 18, 2021)

TedEH said:


> Not in his personal time, he's not. There was no reasonable expectation that any action he was taking was going to be made public or be associated with the band.




- I agree. As much as it may make some people cringe, he's techincally the victim here (aside from his family, potentially). 
- This entire encounter was supposed to be private. He should look into his legal options, imo. Both for him and his family, and also the band for any damages to his career.

- Wanking on a webcam does not make it your fault if someone records you and distributes it to the masses. That's a form of sexual assault, imo. - It's forcing someone into a public spotlight during a sex act. Against their will. 
- Just because it's on the internet does not mean no reasonable expectation of privacy.
- Afaik, this was not a in a public internet space. 

- This person who shared/recorded this should be charged with something. It's a sexual violation and a form of sexual assault. They violated him in a sexual way and potentially violated his wife and kids sexually, too, by forcing their sexual encounter to be displayed publicly and shared thousands of times. They've even sexually violated all of us at this point because now (because of them) we have knowledge of this. Every time the word MegaDeth comes up this shit has to be talked about now. Every time his kids classmates find out who they are they gotta hear about it now. This person who shared this has done a lot of ongoing damage. 

- This is the problem with the internet. You go on a guitar forum and someone forces a cock in your face. 
- If this happened in public they'd be arrested, but because it's in public but not in person it's suddenly ok? 

- Whomever shared this should be charged with a crime, imo. Yes, he made bad decisions that are immoral etc but he did not break the law. The other person likely did break the law in some way. I really hope he persue's legal action. These people that secretly record things or stir up problems like this need to see there's consequences to their actions so they don't keep doiing it. I'm sure Dave's gonnna be extra careful next time (if he) does this again.


----------



## død (May 18, 2021)

Wc707 said:


> But he pulled his shirt up


Him pulling that move when he knew someone’s watching is the biggest crime here, tbh.


----------



## Wuuthrad (May 18, 2021)

c7spheres said:


> - I agree. As much as it may make some people cringe, he's techincally the victim here (aside from his family, potentially).
> - This entire encounter was supposed to be private. He should look into his legal options, imo. Both for him and his family, and also the band for any damages to his career.
> 
> - Wanking on a webcam does not make it your fault if someone records you and distributes it to the masses. That's a form of sexual assault, imo. - It's forcing someone into a public spotlight during a sex act. Against their will.
> ...



Exactly- he was exploited! Thanks for this angle, I’m somewhat ashamed I had overlooked it having been distracted with all this Moral Turpitude nonsense, mostly thanks to Dooky! 

I mean no thanks @Dooky! “Morality” isn't an absolute!


----------



## Wuuthrad (May 18, 2021)

Dooky said:


> Wot?



Wut cant you read through the tears? 

Please...


----------



## Dooky (May 19, 2021)

Wuuthrad said:


> Exactly- he was exploited! Thanks for this angle, I’m somewhat ashamed I had overlooked it having been distracted with all this Moral Turpitude nonsense, mostly thanks to Dooky!
> 
> I mean no thanks @Dooky! “Morality” isn't an absolute!


Well there you go. Dooky's persistence in exploring all the issues relating to Ellefson flopping out his pork sword and dangle berries has brought light to this new discovery. I agree that Ellefson has indeed been exploited and that it was wrong for the video to be shared... but... he still should've keep Little Davey in his pants. He's married etc and it's the internet.


----------



## Chokey Chicken (May 19, 2021)

c7spheres said:


> - I agree. As much as it may make some people cringe, he's techincally the victim here (aside from his family, potentially).
> - This entire encounter was supposed to be private. He should look into his legal options, imo. Both for him and his family, and also the band for any damages to his career.
> 
> - Wanking on a webcam does not make it your fault if someone records you and distributes it to the masses. That's a form of sexual assault, imo. - It's forcing someone into a public spotlight during a sex act. Against their will.
> ...




This is more or less what I've been trying to say. It's akin to that whole "fappening" thing some years back. Which I find particularly funny because people were more on the "don't take pictures if you don't want them getting hacked" vs this where there's infinitely less expectation of privacy.

Like taking/saving private pictures deserves victim blaming, but jerkin' the gherkin for a stranger on video call is a-OK. Lol

For the record, I agree that the girl is wrong in this scenario. I just get an unpleasant kick out of the double standards from people in general.


----------



## Dwellingers (May 19, 2021)

Maybe thread should change title to "Megadeth Ellefson got personal and private information leaked online"?
All the different lame acronyms for mastubation is absurd. Close it up mods - it has nothing to do with music.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 19, 2021)

Dwellingers said:


> All the different lame acronyms for mastubation is absurd. Close it up mods - it has nothing to do with music.



Over my dead body.


----------

